# just saying hi cuz I'm new



## flop123 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm soon lookin to buy either a p38 or a p51 mainly to fly but I dont know which to buy and can only get one


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2014)

1st world problem!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2014)

Yawn !


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2014)

Well if you be a good boy and use your manners, Mummy might get you both for Christmas.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Where's flip?


----------



## A4K (Aug 28, 2014)

Flipped out by the sounds. Wonder if he was the guy looking for colour pics for that model he was building...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll see you my P-38 for $1000


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey, I paid you $2000 for mine, why does he get one so cheap?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2014)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'll see you my P-38 for $1000




I think he is looking for this. I think Hasbro makes a version for him.....

.


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2014)

We should be nice guys. He might come to your house and eat your bacon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2014)

at6 said:


> We should be nice guys. He might come to your house and eat your bacon.



That's, that's......that's just nasty!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2014)

I think he should start with the headset. It is a very useful with Joe's P-38 together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

My P-38 has a spoon on the end...

And here's a little trivia for ya' guys...the P-38 is just about 38mm, but the larger one (still issued) is actually called a P-51...


----------



## javlin (Aug 28, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I think he is looking for this. I think Hasbro makes a version for him.....
> 
> .
> View attachment 270475



I take off your Chris


----------



## N4521U (Aug 29, 2014)

Has this guy been here before methinks?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2014)

I think he's talking about _World of Airplanes_. I good P-51 can set you back $5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## YakFlyer (Sep 4, 2014)

Chaps, quite likely that this fellow is 12, and plays a lot of video games. That said, just saying P-38 get's me going, in a fictional guise or not, what an aeroplane.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> And here's a little trivia for ya' guys...the P-38 is just about 38mm, but the larger one (still issued) is actually called a P-51...



Really? How funny is that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2014)




----------

